

Game for sale in Ubuntu Software Centre - hasenj
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/brukkon-sale-ubuntu-software-centre-game/

======
pan69
Unfortunately, not for 64 bit architectures. Finally game developers are
capable of crossing operating system platforms, now they need to cross
hardware platforms as well. I guess there will always be something to cross.

Anyway, after watching the demo I wanted to give this a go on my Ubuntu
desktop (never played a game on it in 5 years). But it wasn't meant to be...

Nonetheless, great effort though.

